# Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Info



## Snoopdogga (Feb 26, 2008)

*TWO NEW NINTENDO DS GAMES LET PLAYERS EXPLORE THEIR INNER POK*


----------



## Tyler (Feb 27, 2008)

What's with all these games I want!?

I'm telling you the game industry is against my pocket. >:\/


----------



## Snoopdogga (Feb 28, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> What's with all these games I want!?
> 
> I'm telling you the game industry is against my pocket. >:\/


 I know.
At the moment, there are about 6 games I want to buy that get released in Q2.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 28, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 QFT

They have too many games I want. Dang it Ninty, slow down.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 21, 2008)

I get Brawl, am satisfied, and now this!


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 21, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> I get Brawl, am satisfied, and now this!


 What do you mean?


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 21, 2008)

Melee and the first Mystery Dungeon were my favorite games of all time, so when Brawl came out, I was desperate to get it, and when I did, I felt content.  But I read this, thus plunging me back into the into the "I really want that game!!!!!!" syndrome.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 21, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Melee and the first Mystery Dungeon were my favorite games of all time, so when Brawl came out, I was desperate to get it, and when I did, I felt content.  But I read this, thus plunging me back into the into the "I really want that game!!!!!!" syndrome.


 Oh. 
I also loved the previous Mystery Dungeon games.


----------



## Copper (Mar 21, 2008)

Meh I'm not really that into Pokemon games so I'm gonna pass on this one.


----------



## ƒish (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm happy with my Pokemon Red, thanks...


----------



## JJH (Mar 21, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## Micah (Mar 21, 2008)

Looks interesting but I still have to get Pearl first. >_<


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 21, 2008)

Pearl has nothing on Mystery Dungeon...but then again....


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 21, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Looks interesting but I still have to get Pearl first. >_<


 You  haven't gotten Pearl yet?!

*facepalm*


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Maybe he has Diamond.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Pearl has nothing on Mystery Dungeon...but then again....


 Diamond/Pearl > Mystery Dungeon >Ranger >Trozei > Dash!


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

By the way, has anyone heard any new information on Pokemon Ranger 2?


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 22, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Sizzler_Puddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good thing I got PMD rather than Ranger...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ranger is pretty good though.
I'd give it a 8.5/10.
Mystery Dungeon is a 8.7/10 game in my opinion.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 22, 2008)

I read a review that completely bashed PMD to death, because it was "boring"


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> I read a review that completely bashed PMD to death, because it was "boring"


 Boring!!


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah, things like "The gameplay was waaaaaaay to slow"

And one of the most stupid things, "It had a horrible storyline, even more so after you beat it" and "Pretty much the same as the original Pokemon games, but your pokemon move"


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Yeah, things like "The gameplay was waaaaaaay to slow"
> 
> And one of the most stupid things, "It had a horrible storyline, even more so after you beat it" and "Pretty much the same as the original Pokemon games, but your pokemon move"


 I can't believe they said that stuff.
Even though, the story does get a little boring.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 22, 2008)

At the end, I nearly cried, so it can't be that bad, or I am going into hiding for 50 years.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> At the end, I nearly cried, so it can't be that bad, or I am going into hiding for 50 years.


I haven't finished it yet.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 22, 2008)

It's a good thing I didn't go in-depth


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> It's a good thing I didn't go in-depth


 I bought strategy guide so I know what happens.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 22, 2008)

I did the same thing...except I got the guide a month or 5 before I got the game...

It isn't emotional unless you actually watch it though.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> I did the same thing...except I got the guide a month or 5 before I got the game...
> 
> It isn't emotional unless you actually watch it though.


 I got the guide 3 weeks before I got the DS version.
I never got the GBA version.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 22, 2008)

*sigh*

Not much left to say now, is there?


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> Not much left to say now, is there?


Which version did you own?
I owned the DS version.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 22, 2008)

Same here.  I probably would be playing it, but I'm at my Mom's house and forgot to bring it, so I'm without my DS and Brawl.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Same here.  I probably would be playing it, but I'm at my Mom's house and forgot to bring it, so I'm without my DS and Brawl.


 That's terrible.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 22, 2008)

I did manage to bring my Saxophone though  :santagyroid:


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> I did manage to bring my Saxophone though  :santagyroid:


 I hate saxophones.
I like clarinets(I play clarinet).


----------



## Micah (Mar 22, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Sizzler_Puddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My, this has gotten off topic.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 22, 2008)

I just switched from Clarinet

 :gyroidsurprised: 

fftopic: 

*Slaps Self*  :gyroidconfused:

This game is coming out early April, eh?


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> I just switched from Clarinet
> 
> :gyroidsurprised:
> 
> ...


 How unfortunate.
I've been playing clarinet for almost 5 years.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

When does Mystery Dungeon 2 get released?


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 22, 2008)

I believe it was going to be  early April?


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> I believe it was going to be  early April?


 Isn't it on April 22nd(the day Pokemon Diamond and Pearl launched)?


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 22, 2008)

Interesting...

I saw the cover box's at a store I just went to.  It didn't say when it came out, but it said it was $34.99


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Interesting...
> 
> I saw the cover box's at a store I just went to.  It didn't say when it came out, but it said it was $34.99


 I heard it was $39.99!


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 22, 2008)

You live in Canada right?


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 23, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> You live in Canada right?


 Yes.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 23, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Sizzler_Puddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, it's two days before that, the 20th. I was hoping for Pokemon Ranch to come out first though, I need it.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 23, 2008)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 23, 2008)

Just like Brawl... <_<


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 23, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Just like Brawl... <_<


 It seems like Nintendo is releasing a lot of games this year on Sunday.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 23, 2008)

They do this just to spite me because I got a PS2  :brrrr:


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 23, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> They do this just to spite me because I got a PS2  :brrrr:


 I own a PS2 as well.   
^_^


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 23, 2008)

Nintendo's jealous... :brrrr:


----------



## Micah (Mar 23, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Sizzler_Puddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Worst day of the week for me.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 23, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's one of the worst days of the week for me as well.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey, Hey!

I just got $25 for Easter from my Grandmother (    			 ), so I won't have to scravenge for money anymore!


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 23, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Hey, Hey!
> 
> I just got $25 for Easter from my Grandmother (    			 ), so I won't have to scravenge for money anymore!


 Excellent!
Maybe you should reserve Pokemon Mystery Dungeon 2. By reserving it, you'll get a free guide.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 23, 2008)

*blank stare*



























YES!!!!!


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 23, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> *blank stare*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 There are two guides though.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 23, 2008)

??? 

What's that supposed to mean?  (Stupid site won't load ) :gyroidmad:


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 23, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> What's that supposed to mean?  (Stupid site won't load ) :gyroidmad:


 Each version comes with their own guide.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 23, 2008)

O.K., thanks for telling me that...(Cool)

Do you need to go to the site to reserve it, or go to the store?    ...these things confuse me.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 23, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> O.K., thanks for telling me that...(Cool)
> 
> Do you need to go to the site to reserve it, or go to the store?    ...these things confuse me.


 At a retailer I guess.
I saw a promotion advertising Pokemon Mystery Dungeon 2 at Toys 'R US earlier this month.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 23, 2008)

Crap...My dad is a bit adverse to reserving games because he says it's "useless, because you're going to get the game sooner or later anyways."


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 23, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Crap...My dad is a bit adverse to reserving games because he says it's "useless, because you're going to get the game sooner or later anyways."


 Reserve it anyway.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 23, 2008)

Yessir!

*Runs off into the chaos of Mall War*


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 23, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Yessir!
> 
> *Runs off into the chaos of Mall War*


 I think I may reserve it later this week.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 23, 2008)

I need to wait till tomorrow or 2 weeks from now  :gyroiddoh:


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 23, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> I need to wait till tomorrow or 2 weeks from now  :gyroiddoh:


   
^_^			 Well I hope you are able to reserve it!


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 23, 2008)

Same to you!  :gyroid360:


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 23, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Same to you!  :gyroid360:


 By the way, which version will you reserve?


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 23, 2008)

Most likely, Explorers of Time.  I like the name more, and It seems to have a brighter cover.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 23, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Most likely, Explorers of Time.  I like the name more, and It seems to have a brighter cover.


 What was the name of the other game?


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 23, 2008)

Explorers of Darkness.

http://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/N5FoV...7ST_Q1e1sI-_YdM


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 23, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Explorers of Darkness.
> 
> http://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/N5FoV...7ST_Q1e1sI-_YdM


 I'll probably buy Explorers of Darkness.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 23, 2008)

Hehe, I thought so.

It seems with most people that they like Darkness more than Time.  It seems more foreboding, or cool I guess.  The same with Pearl and Diamond.  Most people get Diamond because of the fact that you get Diagla as opposed to Palkia, who they claim is "stupid and ugly"


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 23, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Hehe, I thought so.
> 
> It seems with most people that they like Darkness more than Time.  It seems more foreboding, or cool I guess.  The same with Pearl and Diamond.  Most people get Diamond because of the fact that you get Diagla as opposed to Palkia, who they claim is "stupid and ugly"


    			 I just like the box art.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm sort of disappointed with the fact that Time doesn't have Pikachu on the cover, but Chimeo(?) is cool, and so is that cool bug scorpion thing.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 23, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> I'm sort of disappointed with the fact that Time doesn't have Pikachu on the cover, but Chimeo(?) is cool, and so is that cool bug scorpion thing.


 Chimecho and Drapion.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 23, 2008)

Chimcheo!! Aha!  That guy is awesome. 

Drapion, I have on Pearl.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 23, 2008)

Double post:

I made a new crappy paint sig  :gyroidwhistle 





  
:wub:			 

Isn't it beautiful?


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 23, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Double post:
> 
> I made a new crappy paint sig  :gyroidwhistle
> 
> ...


 Actually, I may get Explorers of Time instead of Explorers of Darkness.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 23, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Chimcheo!! Aha!  That guy is awesome.
> 
> Drapion, I have on Pearl.


 I remember trying to catch Chimecho in Sapphire. <_< 
It took me two full days.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 23, 2008)

I remember trying to catch Latias in Sapphire.  I never managed to do it....


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 23, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> I remember trying to catch Latias in Sapphire.  I never managed to do it....


 I never either.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 23, 2008)

Is anyone else besides Sizzler_Puddle and me getting either one of these games?


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow....we're alone  :brrrr:


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 23, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Wow....we're alone  :brrrr:


  >_< I know.
I'll write a preview of it to help advertise it.   
^_^


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 23, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Thank you.


 I'll do it tomorrow.
I'm going to try to finish my Donkey Kong: Barrel Blast review tonight.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 23, 2008)

One reason that no one else said that they were going to get this, is probably everyone that was, like OddCrazyMe aren't on right now, and also, everyone has practically left here because we were the only ones posting.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 23, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> One reason that no one else said that they were going to get this, is probably everyone that was, like OddCrazyMe aren't on right now, and also, everyone has practically left here because we were the only ones posting.


 Maybe money is the reason why people aren't getting it.
Mario Kart Wii launches a week later and Okami launches a week before it gets released.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 23, 2008)

True...Really true.  I guess I am one of the only people that's not hyped up about those two games.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 23, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> True...Really true.  I guess I am one of the only people that's not hyped up about those two games.


 Both are going to be awesome though.   
^_^


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 23, 2008)

What's Okami about?


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 23, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> What's Okami about?


 http://wii.ign.com/articles/861/861215p1.html


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 23, 2008)

Eeegh, shouldn't have posted that there...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Eeegh, shouldn't have posted that there...


 Why?


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 24, 2008)

OM*G I forgot about Okami.......

D:!

That's another game I need to buy.....


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> OM*G I forgot about Okami.......
> 
> D:!
> 
> That's another game I need to buy.....


 There are just so many games to buy between now and June.    
:'(


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

They should have a buy one Nintendo game, get one free promotional thing, even though they don't need to.



> QUOTE (Sizzler_Puddle @ Mar 23 2008, 08:24 PM)
> Eeegh, shouldn't have posted that there...
> 
> Why?



Because I guess it's off topic.   :santagyroid:


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> They should have a buy one Nintendo game, get one free promotional thing, even though they don't need to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That will never happen.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

Couldn't hurt to try.   :gyroidtongue:


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm going to get somebody to change the name of this thread to:

"Pokemon Mystery Dungeon 2 Thread"


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

Woah, you're right.

Wow, 11 pages...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Woah, you're right.
> 
> Wow, 11 pages...


 Anyways, isn't Darkrai supposed to be in one of the games?


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm not sure...Ever since the Nsider forums went down, I haven't heard a whole lot about PMD 2...I'm guessing that it'll be in Explorers of Darkness.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> I'm not sure...Ever since the Nsider forums went down, I haven't heard a whole lot about PMD 2...I'm guessing that it'll be in Explorers of Darkness.


 I'll try to find some information on both games.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

Celebi: Explorers of Time
Mewtwo: Explorers of Darkness

One night, after taking a personality test, a player Pok


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Celebi: Explorers of Time
> Mewtwo: Explorers of Darkness


>_<  
I'll definitely get Explorers of Time.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

You seem torn.

You must like Celebi, huh?


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> You seem torn.
> 
> You must like Celebi, huh?


 I don't like Mewtwo.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

I can't believe IGN gave Pokemon Mystery Dungeon a 6.5/10!
What were they thinking?!


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

I see.

You probably aren't there yet, but I thought it was comical in the first game when Blastoise and Charizard were exploring the dungeon he was in, Mewtwo didn't even appear, and took them out with a "flash"

When you fight him, he dies in a couple of good hits


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

As of January 13, 2008, Pok


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> As of January 13, 2008, Pok


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Darkrai is obtainable in both versions of the game.

http://www.serebii.net/dungeon2/legendary.shtml


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

Only like, two Pokemon are farther than 20f!

I don't get it!  :gyroidverymad:


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Only like, two Pokemon are farther than 20f!
> 
> I don't get it!  :gyroidverymad:


 Maybe floors are bigger in Mystery Dungeon 2 then they were in Mystery Dungeon.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

*shudders*

Oooooh, that would suck...But it would also take away from the intimidation factor of 99 floor dungeons, since they would only be 50.

The legendary birds are now only size 2  :gyroidsmile:  This is good news.

And both Moltres and Jirachi are in the Final Maze level...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> *shudders*
> 
> Oooooh, that would suck...But it would also take away from the intimidation factor of 99 floor dungeons, since they would only be 50.
> 
> ...


 50 levels is still a lot.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

Especially if they're longer.

If you look at this, it looks like they made a picture for every Pokemon...

http://www.serebii.net/dungeon2/croagunk.shtml

 :r


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Especially if they're longer.
> 
> If you look at this, it looks like they made a picture for every Pokemon...
> 
> ...


 I like Darkrai's and Mime Jr.'s pictures.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm really psyched about the Riachu picture, because now when it says "I did good today, I should get some rest"  It won't have blank space where the picture should be.

 :gyroidtongue:


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> I'm really psyched about the Riachu picture, because now when it says "I did good today, I should get some rest"  It won't have blank space where the picture should be.
> 
> :gyroidtongue:


 I don't really like Raichu.
By the way, what will your starter Pokemon be?
I'll probably choose Chimchar.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

On my first, I'll go with the one that they give me, but on my second, (If there is one), I'll choose Pikachu (I'm an electric type person).


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> On my first, I'll go with the one that they give me, but on my second, (If there is one), I'll choose Pikachu (I'm an electric type person).


 My second will probably be Squirtle.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so sick of Squirtle...I got him every time-"You are Jolly!!!!" over and over again.  I hope they mix up the personality types of Pokemon.  That would make everything better.  :brrrr:


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> I'm so sick of Squirtle...I got him every time-"You are Jolly!!!!" over and over again.  I hope they mix up the personality types of Pokemon.  That would make everything better.  :brrrr:


 I kept getting Eevee. /:


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

Is Eevee Timid?


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Is Eevee Timid?


 I'll go check in my strategy guide.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Naive.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Is Eevee Timid?



Naive.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

When I moved to my (stupid) condo, I somehow lost my Guide in transition...

I see...Naive.  I actually got hardy my first time.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> When I moved to my (stupid) condo, I somehow lost my Guide in transition...


 That's terrible.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

I had pretty much memorized the floors by then, so I was all good, but I got so frustrated when I was training Shelgon to level up so he could evolve to Salemance.  I would check after every level up, and feed him every joy seed I could get a hold of...Good thing that's over.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> I had pretty much memorized the floors by then, so I was all good, but I got so frustrated when I was training Shelgon to level up so he could evolve to Salemance.  I would check after every level up, and feed him every joy seed I could get a hold of...Good thing that's over.


 I remember trying to find a Feebas in Blue Rescue Team. :lol:


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

I was always trying to get Miltoic somehow.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> I was always trying to get Miltoic somehow.


 Feebas and Milotic aren't in Blue Rescue Team. <_<


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

Exactly! :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Exactly! :gyroidveryhappy:


 Milotic was one of my favorite Pokemon and I spend hours looking for one.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

I spent hours in the Dojo beating team Constrictor.  They get you the most exp. in the shortest amount of time.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> I spent hours in the Dojo beating team Constrictor.  They get you the most exp. in the shortest amount of time.


 Really?   
:huh:


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

You get around 2oo for each Tentacool, and 1812 for beating the team.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> You get around 2oo for each Tentacool, and 1812 for beating the team.


 I always went to Magma Cavern to gain experience points.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

Only in Time
Celebi
Combee
Pachirisu
Rioulu
Lucario

Only in Darkness
Mewtwo 
Burmy
Buneary
Lopunny
Rotom


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Only in Time
> Celebi
> Combee
> Pachirisu
> ...


 I'm definitely getting Time now.
Lucario is one of my favorite Pokemon.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

That fact is going to get a lot of people to get Time.  Lucario is (probably) the most popular Pokemon of the 4th Generation.

I am an avid fan of Pachirisu also, and that finished me off.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> That fact is going to get a lot of people to get Time.  Lucario is (probably) the most popular Pokemon of the 4th Generation.
> 
> I am an avid fan of Pachirisu also, and that finished me off.


    			 Pachirisu is a great Pokemon.
In Diamond, I raised one to level 100.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

I only got to Palkia, then I quit...and it got stolen, but still.  

They made some new Items for recruiting certain kind of Pokemon, which is cool


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> I only got to Palkia, then I quit...and it got stolen, but still.
> 
> They made some new Items for recruiting certain kind of Pokemon, which is cool


 Are you referring to Diamond/Pearl?


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Sizzler_Puddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The first part, yes, the second, no.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

Pearl.

Shiny Shinx!

Also Crystal and Sapphire.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Pearl.
> 
> Shiny Shinx!
> 
> Also Crystal and Sapphire.


    
:'(				 I caught a Shiny Budew and traded it for a hacked Riolu.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

Hacked?


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Hacked?


 Somebody used a cheating device to obtain it.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

That sucks  :gyroiddoh: 

I just checked and you have 79 replies to this, and I have 68.

and the next closest is 4


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> That sucks  :gyroiddoh:
> 
> I just checked and you have 79 replies to this, and I have 68.
> 
> and the next closest is 4


  >_< We have over 15 pages of posts.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow...



Hey, there's a new item called the "Golden Apple" that completely fills your belly, and then it largens it to 125%


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Wow...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, there's a new item called the "Golden Apple" that completely fills your belly, and then it largens it to 125%


 The Golden Apple!     
There is an item in Professor Layton and the Curious Village called The Golden Apple.
By the way, I highly recommend you buy Professor Layton and the Curious Village.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

My birthday is coming soon...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> My birthday is coming soon...


 The perfect time to receive Professor Layton and the Curious Village.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

*British accent*

Precisely!


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

This is a review written by Shadow_Link_92.

http://z3.invisionfree.com/The_Bell_Tree/i...showtopic=20543

This is my review.

http://z3.invisionfree.com/The_Bell_Tree/i...showtopic=20461


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

Pikachu just found the Golden Apple  :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Pikachu just found the Golden Apple  :gyroidveryhappy:


   
:huh:


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

The Reinhold family treasure, the Golden Apple, is hidden somewhere in this village.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> The Reinhold family treasure, the Golden Apple, is hidden somewhere in this village.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm all about spoilers!  :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

Actually, no.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> I'm all about spoilers!  :gyroidveryhappy:


 You'll have to play the game to find out what The Golden Apple really is.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

Oooh, I know what it is:  Christmas Spirit!


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Oooh, I know what it is:  Christmas Spirit!


   
-_-			 No.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

Okay then....I'll just go play DK:BB now


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Okay then....I'll just go play DK:BB now


 Have fun(Is that even possible with Barrel Blast?).


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

Only Iwata knows!


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Only Iwata knows!


 Did Barrel Blast sell well?   
:huh:


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

No...It got horrible scores too, and still costs 37-56 dollars


----------



## Snoopdogga (Apr 5, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> No...It got horrible scores too, and still costs 37-56 dollars


 I bought Barrel Blast for $49.99.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow....back on topic-how will PMD 2's prices compare to Barrel Blast's?


----------



## Snoopdogga (Apr 5, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Wow....back on topic-how will PMD 2's prices compare to Barrel Blast's?


 Pokemon Mystery Dungeon 2 is going to be $39.99 according to my local Toys 'R Us. 
I thought it be $29.99.   
-_-


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Apr 5, 2008)

Hmmm...I went to an EBgames, and there it had a preview saying it was $34.99....Strange


----------



## Snoopdogga (Apr 5, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I went to an EBgames, and there it had a preview saying it was $34.99....Strange


 It won't be expensive.
If it's more than $39.99, I don't think I'll buy it.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Apr 5, 2008)

Same here...I only have $36.78     

I wonder if there will be different Wi-fi capabilities, and if they will still have passwords, for those with no Wifi...?


----------



## Snoopdogga (Apr 5, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Same here...I only have $36.78
> 
> I wonder if there will be different Wi-fi capabilities, and if they will still have passwords, for those with no Wifi...?


 Your pretty exact. >_<


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Apr 5, 2008)

I have to be, or some of my money might unnoticedly disappear during the night.   :gyroidtongue:


----------



## Snoopdogga (Apr 5, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> I have to be, or some of my money might unnoticedly disappear during the night.   :gyroidtongue:


 I see.
Are you going to buy Pokemon Mystery Dungeon 2 on April 20th?


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't think I'll be up here, so I won't be able to get it on its release date, but I hope I can reserve it, for the guide's sake.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Apr 5, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> I don't think I'll be up here, so I won't be able to get it on its release date, but I hope I can reserve it, for the guide's sake.


 Me too.
I don't know when I'm going to buy it.
The World Ends With You launches on April 22nd.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey, if it's convenient, can you tell me how many floors there are of Murky Cave?

If it's not convenient, don't look it up, I don't really need it.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Apr 5, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Hey, if it's convenient, can you tell me how many floors there are of Murky Cave?
> 
> If it's not convenient, don't look it up, I don't really need it.



19 floors.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks     

I'm escorting Gengar at the moment.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Apr 5, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> I'm escorting Gengar at the moment.


 Good luck!


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Apr 5, 2008)

So touching     
:'(				 

Oh well, I got a level 5 and a Mobile Scarf out of it..


----------



## Snoopdogga (Apr 5, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> So touching     
:'(
> 
> Oh well, I got a level 5 and a Mobile Scarf out of it..


 Cool! :lol: 
Have you finished the game yet?


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Apr 5, 2008)

I did on another file, but I deleted it and started a new one.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Apr 5, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> I did on another file, but I deleted it and started a new one.


    			 Well, good luck with your new file.   
^_^


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Apr 5, 2008)

I have about 3 quests left....


----------



## Snoopdogga (Apr 5, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> I have about 3 quests left....


 Good luck!
I have about ten left.   
-_-


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Apr 5, 2008)

You just beat story right?


----------



## Kyle (Apr 5, 2008)

Pearl was most likely my last Pokemon game. :l
TOO MANY POKYMANS. I might buy one for a new one for Wii if theres good online features.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Apr 5, 2008)

I find all of the mainstream Pokemon games boring, though many would say the same for this game... :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## Kyle (Apr 5, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> I find all of the mainstream Pokemon games boring, though many would say the same for this game... :gyroidsurprised:


 Dungeon looks like the mainstream games, just that you don't catch them and you befriend them. Right?


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Apr 5, 2008)

No really...The fact that you walk around the dungeon, you are the Pokemon, and you can move during combat makes it a lot different...And it has a much better story :gyroidtongue:


----------



## Kyle (Apr 5, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> No really...The fact that you walk around the dungeon, you are the Pokemon, and you can move during combat makes it a lot different...And it has a much better story :gyroidtongue:


 There was never a story in mainstream games. :wacko: 
GET 8 BADGES AND BEAT TEAM ROCKET AND CATCH ALL POKEMON :/
Lllaaammmmeee.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Apr 5, 2008)

Also Team Aqua, Magma, Galacticsomethingorother, and another one.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry, but we need to get this closer to the topic; here's a dungeon list:

http://www.serebii.net/dungeon2/dungeon/


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Apr 6, 2008)

Also, some new Items...some of these look really cool.  :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (May 18, 2008)

*sigh*  I hate to do this, but I have to ask...Who has beaten this game?


----------



## Resurgence83 (May 20, 2008)

I've beaten this game a LONG while ago!  It was pretty fun.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Jun 29, 2008)

Same here, it was amazing...


----------

